# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  أريد شروحاً لكتاب "اللمع في الأصول" فمن يرشدني؟!

## ابن رجب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طلب عاجل. 
نريد من الاخوة الافاضل سلمهم الله أن يتكرمو بوضع كل ماليدهم من شروحات مكتوبه لكتاب ( اللمع في الاصول) . فالطلب عاجل
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## ابن رجب

الصواب: لديهم

----------


## مجدي فياض

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شرح اللمع للمؤلف نفسه الشيرازي طبعة دار غرب في مجلدين لكن بها تصحيفات وتحريفات يمكن تصليحها بمعاونة كتاب التبصرة للمؤلف نفسه الشيرازي طبعة دار الفكر تحقيق محمد حسن هيتو فالتبصرة معظم ما فيه موجود في شرح اللمع نصا إلا أن شرح اللمع أوسع بينما طبعة التبصرة أضبط

----------


## ابن رجب

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شرح اللمع للمؤلف نفسه الشيرازي طبعة دار غرب في مجلدين لكن بها تصحيفات وتحريفات يمكن تصليحها بمعاونة كتاب التبصرة للمؤلف نفسه الشيرازي طبعة دار الفكر تحقيق محمد حسن هيتو فالتبصرة معظم ما فيه موجود في شرح اللمع نصا إلا أن شرح اللمع أوسع بينما طبعة التبصرة أضبط


جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب لكن أين يمكن ان اجد هذه الشروحات على الشبكة؟

----------


## مجدي فياض

للأسف لا أعرف أين أخي الفاضل

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عقبة

من الشرح المطبوعة غير شرح اللمع للشيرازي
نزهة المشتاق لمحمد أمان
وشرح لطيف على راس القلم للفاداني طبع مؤخرا

----------


## ابن رجب

أتعرف مكانه على الشبكة

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

للرفع

----------


## طلال العراقي

يوجد شرح صوتي لكتاب اللمع لكن شارح الكتاب هو شيخ أشعري إن كان يفيدك وضعت لك الرابط على الخاص

----------


## الورديه

اللمع في أصول الفقه للشيرازي
تحقيق محيي الدين ديب مستو – يوسف علي بديوي
دار الكلم الطيب – دار ابن كثير

http://www.mediafire.com/?5f152rqv9m3zn00

و شرح اللمع للشيرازي
تحقيق عبد المجيد التركي
دار الغرب الإسلامي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/10528769...af3/__1-2.html

----------


## فدوه

> من الشرح المطبوعة غير شرح اللمع للشيرازي
> نزهة المشتاق لمحمد أمان
> وشرح لطيف على راس القلم للفاداني طبع مؤخرا


 لطفاً من لديه علم  بهذه الشروح 
فليذكرها لتعم الفائدة.....

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

للرفع

----------


## عبيدون

هناك طبعة أخرى محققة غير تحقيق التركي طبعت في السعودية

----------

